# Corsa touring



## fiddler_red (May 9, 2007)

Hello folks. I just installed my Corsa touring catback. So far that's my only mod. What a difference in sound! It's nice and mellow idling or cruising, but screams under hard accel. Very cool. Maybe it's my imagination, but it seems to rev easier now. 

I'm thinking of slp long tube headers as my next step up exhaust wise. Any other recommendations? Attached are a couple pics of my new exhaust.


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

Nice. Looks great.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*still undecided*



fiddler_red said:


> Hello folks. I just installed my Corsa touring catback. So far that's my only mod. What a difference in sound! It's nice and mellow idling or cruising, but screams under hard accel. Very cool. Maybe it's my imagination, but it seems to rev easier now.
> 
> I'm thinking of slp long tube headers as my next step up exhaust wise. Any other recommendations? Attached are a couple pics of my new exhaust.



Im still undecided corsa sport, magnaflow, or custom flowmaster exhaust.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Fiddler Red, looks sweet, and clean. :cheers Clearance OK on the left by the Dif, looks kind of close, might raddle? Don't know, could be just the angle of the Pic. BTW, one thing I did was to tear off that stupid flap at the rear, does nothing and makes the rear look goofy, my.02.
I have SLP longtubes on order, will let you know once they are installed...arty:


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Nice*

Yea, Im still up in air. Some guys say magnaflow and now some say corsa sport. How does the touring sound, like stock? Just wondering. I want a more aggressive sound than stock. Corsa is a nice system. I guess you pay for what you get.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> Yea, Im still up in air. Some guys say magnaflow and now some say corsa sport. How does the touring sound, like stock? Just wondering. I want a more aggressive sound than stock. Corsa is a nice system. I guess you pay for what you get.


If you're looking for an aggressive exhaust note you may want to consider the SLP longtubes and LMI. This set-up is about as "in your face" as you can get...:seeya:


----------



## cwbimp (Nov 8, 2006)

the sound would be even better with the kooks lt headers and cat deletes i have the magnaflow with the kooks oo be ready to have fun putting those long tube headers on


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Custom exhaust*

Monday Christmas eve the local five star muffler man told me to drop her off in the morning and he would put her on lift to do some measuring. He then told me over Christmas he would come up with something using flowmasters. He has done probally eight exhaust systems for me using orignal series 40 and never let me down yet. He really placed the pipes where they are tucked nice and tight underneath. We shall see what he comes up with. Can't freakin wait.


----------



## magpie5 (May 23, 2015)

I wish Corsa still made the touring kit. I'd like to get one.


----------

